# Serpae Tetra



## JakeTheFish (May 26, 2017)

What are the chances of a pair of Serpae Tetras living in a tank with juvenile African Cichlids?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

You want to know minutes or hours?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

JakeTheFish said:


> What are the chances of a pair of Serpae Tetras living in a tank with juvenile African Cichlids?


African Cichlids are a diverse group of fish... it depends specifically on which species that you are talking about. I've kept Serpae in with some types for years, and in some cases, they wouldn't last minutes. So what is it you have?


----------



## JakeTheFish (May 26, 2017)

I have a bumblebee, acei, demanosi, and yellow lab. All 2" size


----------



## Vandruis (May 1, 2017)

I wouldn't put Tetra in with any Mbuna... and you have 4. Minutes. Maybe hours if they're small enough to hide where the others can't get them.

I would advise against it. Not to mention the Tetra wants a pH around 6.8 and the Cichlids should be 8.0 or higher. Neither species will be happy.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Agreed... tetras would not do well with those fish.


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

I use quarantine tanks and had peacock fry that I hade to do something with so for a while they were in with rummy nose tetras. They all got along well for over three weeks. I have lot of tetras and most are kept in soft water but when I buy them they are in hard water so over three weeks I bring the ph down and add soft water. The peacocks went from very hard water to soft and low ph water and then back up to high ph and hard water. There all doing well. I don't know which AC you have but if there only 1" long they should mix ok for while.


----------



## RayMontana (Oct 5, 2016)

I have two small mbuna a red zebra and yellow lab hybrid that I took out of my main tank because they were so small and not growing like the rest. I threw them in my tetra gourami tank. They took out the gouramis I think but have left the serpae tetras alone. I have about a dozen in there with them, 20 gallon tank. So far no missing tetras..But bigger fish, probably not the best idea...There was a guy on here that had a goldfish in with some big cichlids so its possible.


----------

